# WNY Lake Effect



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

It sounds like us here in Wny are getting some lake effect over the next couple of days


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You guys down there need it.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think we're gonna miss it up north. With all this rain and the warm temps, I just don't see it coming. I was just posting in another thread, looking at weather maps, the jetstream is holding all of the cold Canadian air up north, which is keeping things warm (including the lake, which last I checked was something like 7-8 degrees above average). However, I have a bad feeling in my gut that when that jetstream shifts a little and that cold air gets blasted over the warm lake, watch out! I think we're gonna be in for it sooner or later, but not this storm.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Its been pretty nasty down here, probly 8-10 inches since about 5:30AM and its still coming down hard


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

good for you. I like the sun out up here!


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Your all seasonal right?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

D&JsLawn;1400734 said:


> Your all seasonal right?


Yes I am.Thumbs Up


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Someones making out like a bandit then.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looking at the map and for you its just coming right over the lake and into your backyard.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

grandview;1400742 said:


> Looking at the map and for you its just coming right over the lake and into your backyard.


Keep it coming. Im heading back out soon


----------



## allaspects10 (Jan 1, 2011)

D&JsLawn;1400745 said:


> Keep it coming. Im heading back out soon


keep it away from me and grandview payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I hear Don Paul bought a new pair of sneakers because he wore out the old ones from back peddling so much.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

grandview;1400986 said:


> I hear Don Paul bought a new pair of sneakers because he wore out the old ones from back peddling so much.


Haha thats great Ill make ur I send you guys some:laughing:


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing!

Going out to salt sidewalks tonight, but I was actually looking forward to plowing. Oh well.


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

Well looks like a salt run around 5:00 am for a commercial Med. center account. and a few sprinkles of CaCl around the entrance for effect. That makes a total of 2 for the season.

I did toss the blade on to move it into the shop.....Just in Case!!!

Might have to treat my self to a JJ's breakfast after all that hard work. HAHAHAHA.

I did fire up the Toro and have to wonder why no one makes an aftermarket muffler /stealth kit for those noisy ass things.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did a test run ,about 2 inches maybe.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

grandview;1401787 said:


> Did a test run ,about 2 inches maybe.


Uh oh mr seasonal had to work:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

D&JsLawn;1403683 said:


> Uh oh mr seasonal had to work:laughing:


Toughest 1 1/2 hr I had all season.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Im sure it was. It was pretty cold here last night, how cold was it up your way?


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

7F at my place, with not a flake...


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

Update its 50 and Sunny with wind blowing at 24Kts.

I'm going out to play with my son's new hobie cat

If it keeps up we will be on the lake this weekend in dry suits.


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm 80% chance of snow on Friday the 13th, this could be interesting


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

Hopefully we get more then the 1-3 expected!


----------



## D&JsLawn (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree...


----------

